# SMOKER DIDNT GET HOT



## goliath (Jul 3, 2022)

HELLO i have a serious situation..... 
put a pulled pork in my electric smoker and it never reached 225 degrees.......
sat at 180 for 6 hours until i figured it out .
internal temp was 140 at that time BUT i dont know how long it took to get there . 
Have it at 225 now where it should be ... IS THIS GOING TO BE SAFE TO EAT !!!!!!
i will cook to IT of 205 before i pull it but am cautious as if it will be safe to eat or did i ruin my SUNDAY DINNER !!!!!

any help appreciated 

Goliath  :)


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 3, 2022)

As long as you didn't inject your Pork butt you are good to go. Enjoy your meal


----------

